# Pair (add your knowledge)



## Kenneth (Jul 26, 2010)

[wiki]Pair[/wiki]

Please fill in =)

Mabye [wiki]CE pair[/wiki] as title is better? Then we redirect to that...


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 26, 2010)

Also, while you're at it. Please


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

What's to say?


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> What's to say?



I see your point but why not have a nice article? 

For noobs and other unworthy people


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > What's to say?
> ...


Why demand for someone else to do it?
Any reason why you can't?
A wiki is meant to be a community resource.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 26, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Also, while you're at it. Please



Yes, parity also =)

Many still think there is something as a "PLL-parity" but I don't know, I can solve it using two 3-cycles.

So we need to explain why that is a parity only to those who reduce to 3x3x3...


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 26, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



I can but I'm currently working on a diffrent page. (while doing that I placed a link to "pair" and found it was no article about it, a scandal!! =)

..But when thinking about it, I'm done with that diffrent page now so it will be "pair" next =)


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I see your point but why not have a nice article?




Because there's nothing to say.

Please do not make placeholder pages.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point but why not have a nice article?
> ...



Can't agree...



Kirjava said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point but why not have a nice article?
> ...



Can agree...

Many of those are not needed at all (2 "Sweden" ??, hope I did not do that =) but some should have an article (including people like Ron, Macky and others).


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 26, 2010)

So...like I said, if you want them, make them...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth said:
> ...




Anything that could be said should be said in the F2L article. "Pair" can mean a lot of things.



Kenneth said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not make placeholder pages.
> ...




You don't understand. When you make placeholder pages, the pages arn't included in that list when they should be.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Many still think there is something as a "PLL-parity" but I don't know, I can solve it using two 3-cycles.



This drives me crazy. "PLL parity" does exist. It is simply a parity in the permutation of the reduced edge pairs rather than in the permutation of individual edges.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



1; my point, I sometimes solve centre/edge pairs, I don't think F2L covers that...
2; ah, well, in this case I did it just to have a page to put a link to. and I WAS thinking of adding stuff as soon as I had time for it.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> 1; my point, I sometimes solve centre/edge pairs, I don't think F2L covers that...




Then put it in the RouxBy4/Columns article. 



Kenneth said:


> 2; ah, well, in this case I did it just to have a page to put a link to. and I WAS thinking of adding stuff as soon as I had time for it.




You can link to pages that don't exist.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > 1; my point, I sometimes solve centre/edge pairs, I don't think F2L covers that...
> ...



Sure, but in this case I wanted to add the stuff that only experieced users of the wiki knows how to add, like categorys, so it became a page that only lacked information, that I expected some bored speedcuber to be willing to add...

But you have probably scared most of them away now, they do not dare to argue with you I think ;P

And I spend the time I could use to write that article doing so when I know there is no idea, you already know what to think and would not change it for anything in the world 


Why "RouxBy4"? as far as I know you do not accept to call anything but the pure version that name.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Sure, but in this case I wanted to add the stuff that only experieced users of the wiki knows how to add, like categorys, so it became a page that only lacked information, that I expected some bored speedcuber to be willing to add...
> 
> But you have probably scared most of them away now, they do not dare to argue with you I think ;P




I hope not. if they have a valid reason for making that page I'd like to hear it. I'm talking about adding unique content to it - a disambiguation page would be a valid use.



Kenneth said:


> Why "RouxBy4"? as far as I know you do not accept to call anything but the pure version that name.




I disagree. This is just something that you've made up.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > half a cross, 4 pairs
> ...





I know you, you are only trying to be negative for no reason ar all, spam posting I say, some are getting banned for much less than what you are getting away with.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth said:
> ...




My comment was made somewhat in jest. Regardless, it doesn't deserve labeling as a unique method.

If you really want to have this conversation, we can do. 



Kenneth said:


> I know you, you are only trying to be negative for no reason ar all, spam posting I say, some are getting banned for much less than what you are getting away with.




In that case, you're a moderator - why haven't you banned me?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 26, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Many still think there is something as a "PLL-parity" but I don't know, I can solve it using two 3-cycles.
> ...



Yeah, it's equivalent to saying that there is no parity on Sq-1. "I can solve it by leaving cubeshape."


----------



## brunson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I know you, you are only trying to be negative for no reason ar all, spam posting I say, some are getting banned for much less than what you are getting away with.


Not so much.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 27, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> But you have probably scared most of them away now, they do not dare to argue with you I think ;P



Or maybe because they agree with him.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't see why we need anything more than "a pair means two pieces joined up. this is mostly useful in the [[Fridrich]] and [[Reduction]] methods". Pair isn't a huge concept that needs or allows a huge detailed explanation and a long article. Sometimes two paragraphs and a picture is enough.


----------



## Edward (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't get what the argument here is. There is no reason for debate. Pairs are like, intuitive almost, and don't need much explanation.


----------



## Forte (Jul 27, 2010)

you put things together


----------



## Dene (Jul 27, 2010)

Dene edited obvious typos for the sake of it.


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's pretty much all there is to say about pairs:

Pair

A pair is a set of two things that go together. In cubing this most often refers to two pieces that are adjacent to each other when the cube is in a solved state. Pairs are most commonly used in the "Fridrich" and "Reduction" methods.

Pairs can sometimes be considered a primitive form of blockbuilding.

Can't really think of anything else to say about this. If someone wants to actually format this as an article (with considerable revision ) be my guest.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 27, 2010)

Started. Now people please start fixing/adding to/editing it so that it sounds more like a wiki post.

Chris


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



I'm not banning people for anything but really bad stuff and you have not gone that far and I don't think you will.

I did not start this thread to argue with you, enough...


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 27, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Started. Now people please start fixing/adding to/editing it so that it sounds more like a wiki post.
> 
> Chris



Nice Chris, I'm fixing the wiki stuff =)

And that gave us a new undefined therm: [wiki]Orbital[/wiki]

@ Dene; Thank's =)
@ qqwref; the tag is [ wiki]..[ /wiki], you did as in the wiki using double bracets.
@ vgbjason; I fill in your stuff to the article.


----------

